# Polk R50 or Yamaha 777 or Bic Acoustitech PL-76



## vilacr (Sep 23, 2009)

I currently have a pair of polk R50's in my bedroom setup but was looking for an upgrade. I would like to know if either the bic or yamaha's were worthy upgrades?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It depends on what your looking for in a "different sound" each will be different and my honest opinion is that the Polks are about the same class as the others and really would not be much of an upgrade. Are you looking for a brighter speaker or more low end?


----------



## vilacr (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm looking for something to give more mid bass for HT.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have a sub? If you dont then that is my recomendation is to use the money on a sub instead of replacing what you have.
The Yamaha NS series gets good reviews and for what your looking for would be an improvement.


----------



## vilacr (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a sub. I built an 8 ft^3 sub using the eD 19Ov.2. So you think the Yamaha's would work best?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Before you go buying new speakers have you tried moving your Polks out from the wall if you have them to close or in a corner your mids could be suffering Pulling them out at least 6" can help dramatically. But Yes for the money I think the 777 would be a bit better (Im not a big fan of BIC)


----------



## vilacr (Sep 23, 2009)

I have moved the Polks all around the room but if the yamaha's or bics are not an upgrade then what dp you sugest as an upgrade not exceeding $500 for a pair?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

See the key for good strong mids is a good cabinet design not just driver design the lower end towers tend to have thin walls and little to no bracing. 
For a budget of $500 have a look at some JBL L880's for under $400 or even better some Martian Logan Preference speakers for $499


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
What are you using for amplification? Some of the shortcomings you are experiencing with your Polk's might be due to lack of power.

For around 500 Dollars, there are definitely some Speakers that would represent a worthwhile upgrade.
PSB is a Canadian Company that makes excellent Speakers. Currently cosmetic B-Stocks are available of their Image T55 for 549 Dollars:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm

Really is an excellent Speaker that retails for 900 Dollars. Even at retail, the T55 represents excellent value. I definitely agree with Tony that the Bic and Yamaha would be lateral moves at best.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vilacr (Sep 23, 2009)

My bedroom receiver is the denon 590. I guess I will reconsider the upgrade path.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You might not have to reconsider it so much as be cognizant that choosing efficient Speakers will help to get the best performance out of your Denon. 

Denon makes a quality product and I think something like the T55 would definitely sound great combined with your Subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vilacr (Sep 23, 2009)

What about the KEF C5? Are Those ok?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
KEF makes very good Speakers as well. If there is a local dealer where you can audition them, all the better. I highly recommend you read some reviews of the PSB Image Series as they really are great Speakers and a fantastic value with the cosmetic B-Stock deal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vilacr (Sep 23, 2009)

I have come across the eD A6T6...are they a worhty upgrade?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While I have not listened to eD's Loudspeakers, their Subwoofers are superb. Given how much value they offer and the generous return policy, I certainly would have no hesitations.

They look like really nice Speakers. Hopefully, someone here has listened to them before.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vilacr (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a guy willing to sell me his AV123 RS450's for $350 with risers. What do you think about these speakers. They look amazing.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I haven't heard those -- but the thing is, speakers are a very personal thing. What's going to sound good to me might sound good to you. You need to find the speaker that sounds good to you, which I think can only be done by auditioning a lot of speakers. Try reading this -- to see what I'm trying to convey a little more fleshed out.


----------

